# Anyone know when young blue rams start shwing their colors?



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

I got a few jevies and thier really pale , i dont think thier stressed (thier eating fins are high and they swim around alot but really pale)i bought one from petco here in ATL i was sooo po'd they had it in a tank labeled as a clown ciclid and when i asked them why they were like well we really didnt think it mattered(they had it in with oscars and another bolivian ram) so im thinking maybe their still stressed from the pet store or maybe im wrong.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They are prob still stressed, my rams took a couple of days to get their color back. I think I would be really stressed if I was in with an oscar!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

FYI Some retailers sell Bolivian rams as "Crown Ruby" cichlids. Maybe they misheard the name. It's common for fish to be misnamed in petstores.


----------



## ComesBackTenfold (Apr 14, 2005)

Lisachromis @ Sun Feb 20 said:


> FYI Some retailers sell Bolivian rams as "Crown Ruby" cichlids. Maybe they misheard the name. It's common for fish to be misnamed in petstores.


tell me about it :evil: i work at a petco in Hanover, MA. the petco database has bolivian rams as "Ruby Clown Cichlid" drives me nuts. blue rams however, have their own description which is correct. any petco that messes up a tag for blue rams has complete idiots working there. the database also has two separate item numbers for "african cichlid moori" but doesnt tell the difference between the two, nor does it tell genus name.

petco likes to mismatch things like this. as per petco tags my store has: Syno. Eupterus (good petco), and Syno. "Lace" (bad petco) which as far as i can tell is Syno. Nigreti or something close to it.

things like this drive me nuts, i have to see it all day.


----------

